# Anyone with Jeep Cherokee



## brubakes (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone with a Jeep Cherokee... how are you carrying your bikes around?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

with a hitch rack.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

With an old-style Yakima rack up top; or on the 2-bike, fork-mount Class II hitch rack, or inside (I've got fork mounts screwed in near the top of the rear seatback - fold it down, lower/remove seatpost) for nice secure storage and clean bikes. Very flexible. I've carried 7 bikes with it while shuttling in Moab.



brubakes said:


> Anyone with a Jeep Cherokee... how are you carrying your bikes around?


----------



## AbsolutGT (May 2, 2007)

I have a lifted Grand Cherokee, and I was torn because I wanted a roof mounted system, but...it would be hard to get the bike on and off....so, I went with a Hollywood trunk mount system from my LBS....it's the Baja model, and setup was a snap and it's a really rigid platform, and I've carried two bikes with ease, and even some light off roading to get to a few trails and it's fine with no problems whatsoever!


I'm sure yakima, and thule will we just as good! 

fyi....I stayed away from the hitch option because a few places I ride, you gotta get off the beaten path and the hitch sometimes hits the ground....


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

The Cherokee has carried 12 bikes at once. 7 up top on the roof rack with 48" bars 4 were on the front section 3 on the back middle bar was very tight. 3 inside with the seat folded down and 2 on the hitch (could of fit a few more on but only have the 1-1/4 hitch). Wish I had a camera at the time.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Fold the seats down, slide the bikes in the back,

We comfortably fit 3 bikes, 3 people, & gear in the jeep with no problems. I have a board that has 2 fork mounts screwed into it that is strapped to through the eyelets in the jeep. It holds the bikes in nice, and I can take it out quickly if I want to haul other stuff around


----------



## jeepinmike (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a yakima load warrior and heavy duty cross bars (look like uni-strut rails). I have 2 Yakima fork mounts that I usually clamp around the crossbar, this sets the bike on the side of the loadwarrior, back tire rests on the roof, and crank rest on the rear crossbar. Its not an 'out of the box' solution though. Otherwise the Yakima mount clamps right to the rack, but the rack is alittle small for the bike.

Biggest issue with mine is its lifted and it is a little high to lift and line-up the bike, but once up there it works out well.


----------



## aka bubba (Jul 12, 2006)

I am using a Yakima Roof Rack System and it can hold up to 3 bikes with my setup on the shorter bars. I am 5’ 8” and do not have a problem getting them on and off the rack.


----------



## RobT (Jul 18, 2006)

Hitch rack, or put down the seats and throw it in the back if I am by myself.


----------



## jeepinmike (Apr 23, 2007)

*updated with better pics*


----------



## brubakes (Apr 28, 2007)

so far we have just been chucking the bikes in the back with the seat down, works, but its kinda a pain.


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

on the roof...










if i think it might rain then...



















she loves being inside...


----------



## Don 79 TA (Mar 26, 2007)

i have a 97 XJ
i toss my 2 redline BMX bikes in the back
or her Giant Anthem W 
i also have the Thule 4 bike rack that hits in the hitch...
very nice
i think it was Thule


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

hitch rack with custom tow bar on my XJ:

,


----------



## ccchris (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's mine. I love this rack, much nicer to use than the spare tire version I had on my TJ.


----------



## jcr23 (Oct 6, 2005)

thule racks on top:









yakima pickup bed mounts screwed into the rear seatback for inside:


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

highlift = nice


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

i'd be worried about screwing directly into the seatbacks, don't think those are very strong. i just put a couple fork mounts on a 2x6, works great for when i want concealed storage


----------



## jcr23 (Oct 6, 2005)

salimoneus said:


> i'd be worried about screwing directly into the seatbacks, don't think those are very strong. i just put a couple fork mounts on a 2x6, works great for when i want concealed storage


you can use self tappers to hit the metal seat backing which is acutally surprisingly sturdy. the bike has been solid back there the past 3 years. in that time the jeep has been wheeled with the bike back there and jumped (heh... whoops  ). so if you're having second thoughts i wouldn't worry about it :thumbsup:


----------



## rocks'r'friends (Mar 30, 2007)

I had two mounts on the back of the seat, similar to JCR23. Worked just fine until the rear end grenaded going to work one day. Miss that jeep.


----------



## brubakes (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I think for now I will get some truck bet mounts and carry them in the back with the steat down. I really don't like laying the bikes on top of each other like i've been doing. Standing them up will be much better. When I save up a bit I want to get a hitch mounted rack like the one ccchris posted.


----------

